# Y la prueba del IQ ya la hiciste???



## R-Mario (Ago 26, 2011)

asi me siento ahorita

Pues ya se habla mucho, el IQ por aqui el IQ por alla, total que yo no lo hacia por esto:

 0-36 Severo retraso mental
 37-55 Modeado retraso mental
 56-89 Retardo mental leve.
 90-110 Normal
 111-125 Inteligencia elevada
 125-140 Inteligencia superior
 140 y mas Genio.

Me daba miedo caer en retraso mental severo y que creeeennn 

Tengo retardo mental leve  me lleva la ching
Me deberia dar un pinche tiro en la cabeza, y dejar que la gente normal respire ese oxigeno en ves de desperdiciarlo en mi. hummm ya ni modo aguantare la verguenza y vagare con esa carga en mis hombros, y saben que es lo peor de lo peor, que casi estoy por terminar mi carrera de ingenieria, obiamente aquie fallo algo, o fue la escuela, o fui yo, o fue este pinche test que me acaba de traumar

Les dejo la pagina de la culpable

http://www.mensa.es/juegosmensa/iqtest.html


----------



## sony (Ago 27, 2011)

yo ise esa prueba y sali con 116


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 27, 2011)

Inteligencia elevada, uorales que bien


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 27, 2011)

Yo lo hice alguna vez y no recuerdo cuanto saqué...lo voy a hacer de nuevo...creo que no era más de 196 jajajaja

no en serio, creo que no era mucho más de 96

pero no creo que la forma de categorizarlo sea: retraso mental !!! suena demasiado despectivo

Lo acabo de hacer...publico el resultado  pero soy Normal ahi va la fotito


----------



## Dano (Ago 27, 2011)

Muy aburrido el test, me quedaban 15 min pero las tiré al azar las que quedaban, no rinde estar 40 minutos sentado haciendo esto...

Talvez con un poco mas de paciencia llegaba a 120 pero puff que me faltaba bastante para mensa


----------



## lubeck (Ago 27, 2011)

> Tengo retardo mental leve  me lleva la ching
> Me deberia dar un pinche tiro en la cabeza, y dejar que la gente normal respire ese oxigeno en ves de desperdiciarlo en mi. hummm ya ni modo aguantare la verguenza y vagare con esa carga en mis hombros, y saben que es lo peor de lo peor, que casi estoy por terminar mi carrera de ingenieria, obiamente aquie fallo algo, o fue la escuela, o fui yo, o fue este pinche test que me acaba de traumar



 Jajajjaja

Me cai que me hiciste c*agrme de risa... ingenio si tienes...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 27, 2011)

Yo también lo hice apurado y chateando en face...pero bueno, no soy tan inteligente 

deberí haber usado Photo Shop y listo...le agregaba rojo hasta 130 por ahi jajaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 27, 2011)

Este test me parece _leeevemente familiar_....


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 27, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo también lo hice apurado y chateando en face...pero bueno, no soy tan inteligente
> 
> deberí haber usado Photo Shop y listo...le agregaba rojo hasta 130 por ahi jajaja





Pensandolo bien dejo de cargar con mi ridiculo IQ y usamos potochop verdad!!!! jejeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2011)

> RESULTADO
> 
> De 20 a 25 puntos: es usted extremadamente inteligente, un candidato ideal para el ingreso en Mensa.



Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 28, 2011)

Yo creo que en Argentina los únicos que tienen el IQ de 140 son los políticos, porque es increíble como nos roban, nos hacen para donde quieren, incrementan su patrimonio 6 veces en 1 año, entre muchos etc más...

y el pueblo obviamente trabaja, y trabaja, y casi no pueden vivir dignamente...que raro no?


----------



## Imzas (Ago 29, 2011)

yo no la he hecho aun, solo la hice en persona con asistencia de sicologa. Me dio 107, por que estaba muy nerviosilla, jijiji, ademas hizo una prueba de dados, me hizo preguntas rapidas, etc. Dijo que el margen de error podia ser hasta 111.
hare el intento a ver que tal


----------



## malto (Sep 2, 2011)

yo hice la mitad y saqué 90, lo dejé ahi porque terminaria debiendo puntos


----------

